# Where to find fresh yeast cakes?



## mrsfaber211 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been looking for fresh refrigerated cakes of yeast, but cannot find them! I've looked at two or three grocers in my neighborhood, two bulk/specialty shops, I've asked to buy some from our local baker - but to no avail. Where do you all find your yeast cakes?

Thanks so much!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I get mine at a local bake house. Fleischmann's used to sell it in the super markets in Niagara Falls New York, little one inch cubes, foil wrapped. qahtan


----------



## mrsfaber211 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmmm... thanks for your ideas. So, the Fleischmann's was just in the regular grocery store, not a specialty store? And I'm assuming it was in the refrigerated section, rather than with the dry active yeast?


----------



## scifimom (Apr 10, 2007)

Here in Sacramento they hide the yeast in the cooler with the eggs.


----------

